# 585 Build



## br1jnm (Dec 26, 2007)

I just picked up my 585. Haven't had a chance to jump on it yet, and probably won't for a while. (11 degrees in Chicago) I will post pictures in a day or so.

Here is the build list:

Frame: Look 585 (xl)
Fork: Look HSL 5
Headset: FSA Integrated

Bars: FSA K Wing 44CM
Bar Tape: White Cork (Cinelli)
Stem: FSA K force 110 MM
Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Offset
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Gelflow (White)
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon Crmo
Wheels: Zipp 404 Clincher
Skewers: Zipp Titanium
Tires: Continental GP4000s
Tubes: Vredestein
Bottle Cages: Arundel Trident
Cycle Computer: Polar CS200 CAD

Crank: 2008 Campagnolo Record Compact 50/34
BB: Record Cups 68MM
Shifters: Record QS Ergo
Cables: Record
Barrel Adjusters: Jagwire Mickey 
Front Derailleur: Record 32 mm Clamp
Rear Derailleur: Record Short Cage
Brakes: Record Skeleton
Cassette: Record Ti/Steel 11/23


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds wonderful, but specs are useless w/out pics. We need some eye candy,so how `bout it


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

elcuevo said:


> We need some eye candy,so how `bout it


Especially in the winter. :wink:


----------



## br1jnm (Dec 26, 2007)

*As promised, photo*

With bottle cages, pedals, and computer the bike weighs in at 15.90 lbs (XL frame)


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Stunning bike. I know pics dont do it justice, but I`ve seen the clear carbon frame in person. Just beautiful. Looks hella fast w the Zipps too.
Congrats. Tell me br1, how tall are you and what do you weigh? Thats a big frame. I know there are other factors, but I`m 5`9.5" and 190#s and was told by a fitter that I would be better on a Lg frame because of my torso; most have told me Md. is my size including a couple of shop owners. One particular owner called Look and spoke to them for me and 
the rep. asked my height and inseam (33.5) and said Md. for sure. He is 5`11" and rides a Md. also. I`m taking Looks word for it and ordered a Md. 585 Ultra. Ordered from the guy who called up Look for me. Great service, took his time and had lots of patience w me. Frame should arrive next week.


----------



## br1jnm (Dec 26, 2007)

*Frame Size*

Elcuevo, 

I'm 6'2", 175 lbs. Frame size is really an interesting subject. Brands differ in how they measure and size frames. I have a 61 cm Bianchi with compact geometry that measures similarly to the look xl which is a 57 cm frame. I was looking at a BMC pro machine and the size that would have worked for me was a 55. You really need to look carefully at the geometry of the bike. You can probably fit in a couple of different sizes depending on the stack height of the bars, stem length, seat post height and crank length. I guess what I'm saying is you should try to test ride a couple of diffent sizes to see which one fits you the best.


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

The bike looks great!

BTW, do you ever ride on the hoods? their positioning doesn't look particularly comfortable.


----------



## br1jnm (Dec 26, 2007)

*Hoods*

Sly- The picture is a little decieving because of the bars. They are the k-wing. The flat part of the bar is actually angled up for anatomical reasons. The hoods are parallel, so yes I do ride on the hoods and it is comfortable. A better spot on the k-wing is right before the hoods. It is actuall dished to fit your palm. These are some of the most comfortable bars I have ever ridden. The flat surface on top allows you to lay your forearm on it to take some of the pressure off your hands for a period of time.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking bike!


----------

